# M-stak animal



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 7, 2011)

*how to use m-stak animal  please also tell me the time distance and sud i take it before exercise ?     And  i have one more question :!           Each pack contain 4/5 pills  
*

one in red and brown
and 2 white and 2 blue

should i take all of them at onces :!  Because      each pack contain 2 white means similar and 2 blue similar and one red and one brown


so i have to take  2 white and 2 blue and red and brown at onces before starting exercize ?


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

Take with food all at once...


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 7, 2011)

alright thank so         i have to take with food before gym or after gym ?           and i heard this pills effect sexual life ?


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

HERNICKLESS said:


> alright thank so         i have to take with food before gym or after gym ?           and i heard this pills effect sexual life ?



Do you go in the morning or at night?


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 7, 2011)

at night :


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 7, 2011)

and yeah i am 20 :!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

Take it about an hour before gym...and you shouldnt need this for libido! Lol


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 8, 2011)

*Hmmz*

WELL THEN MAY BE HE IS WRONG :! BECAUSE HE TOLD ME NOT TO TAKE ANY PILLS  WHATEVER M-STAK OR ANY OTHER PRODUCT..             

IN HIS VIEW HE SAID      THIS PILLS EFFECT SEXUAL LIFE N FUTURE :!       LOSE OF ENERGY :!                           

THANK FOR YOU ANSWER   :!    BUT I DONT THINK SO THAT M-STAK EFFECT SEXUAL LIFE AFTER MARRIAGE OR IN ANY OTHER CASE ? :d LOL 
YES OR NO ?


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 8, 2011)

HERNICKLESS said:


> WELL THEN MAY BE HE IS WRONG :! BECAUSE HE TOLD ME NOT TO TAKE ANY PILLS  WHATEVER M-STAK OR ANY OTHER PRODUCT..
> 
> IN HIS VIEW HE SAID      THIS PILLS EFFECT SEXUAL LIFE N FUTURE :!       LOSE OF ENERGY :!
> 
> ...



WHY ARE YOU YELLING?? haha

I would try to help, but I'm not sure I understand the question here.


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 8, 2011)

BECAUSE UM NOT MARRIED       .    so d u use M-STAK ?


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 10, 2011)

well or i should consult @ physician  here ? about this question


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 18, 2011)

well      thx for ur help i would like to know :!      there are 6 or 8 medicine n one pack 3 with white and 3 with blue else in red and brown :!    should i take all the white/blue/red/brown   at once time : ?


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have used m-stak a few times with no problem. at 20 you should have no problem with libido.  also you should have plenty of free test in your system so your number one supplement should be clean food.


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah clean food that's what i care most :!


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 20, 2011)

oh thx alot   the only problem i have to face is    take pills all at once :!       well i think there is 7-9 pills n one pack ? right


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Sep 20, 2011)

wait wait wait should i take red pill with the other onces ? coz they said u have to take all the pills at onces :!


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok can i take animal m-stak with m-stak pump ?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 1, 2011)

HERNICKLESS said:


> Ok can i take animal m-stak with m-stak pump ?



Yes you can.


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Oct 1, 2011)

*k*

Okey then what the time differenc. Sud I tak both of thz red pill or I sud take one a day


----------



## camthman (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG man.... are their not instructions on the damn packaging? its a natural test booster. 

"daily dose
Take one pack every day for 21 consecutive days. On training days, take a pack 45 minutes prior to exercise. On non-training days, take a pack in the morning or early afternoon."

taken from their site.


----------



## camthman (Oct 4, 2011)

AnimalPak


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 4, 2011)

there is no legend that tells you what every pill is?  It just says "take this whole bag of pills at once"


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Oct 6, 2011)

ok um talking about m-stak and m-stak pump :!     i knw about that i read below the recommended :            n my knowledge .  take a pack [m-stak animal] 45 minutes prior to exercise  and m-stak pump 20 min prior to exercise


----------



## HERNICKLESS (Oct 6, 2011)

thx u for your answer


----------

